#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Cirkel 4mtr goed riggen

## lj djcenter

Hey,

We zijn van plan om binnenkort een cirkel(4m) te takelen met behulp van electrische takels. Dit om deze op en neer en schuin te kunnen bewegen. Hoe kunnen we de takels het best aan de cirkel bevestigen. op de buizen clamps vijzen met daaraan ogen waar de haak in komt, of met steels of rondstrops zodat dit veilig kan bewegen 

greetz tom

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Tom,
Hangt er ook een beetje vanaf wat voor truss je gebruikt en hoeveel dat je eraan gaat hangen. Maar op een 4m kun je niet de wereld kwijt, dus 12m omtrek met elke meter 30kg? Da's 360kg + wat truss.
Hang hem op drie punten, das het best en het fraaiste: hangtie vlak, dan hebbie 130kg/punt. 
Bij 120kg is dat een afschuifkracht die voor de meeste trussen geen enkel probleem is.

*Niet met steels!*
Want bewegingen vreten snel je beschermslang op en dan zaagt het staal in de alu-buis! (= Ervaringskennis! Al was die zooi toen wel wat zwaarder...) 

*Wel met aanslagogen.*
Er zijn speciale aanslagogen / lastringen in de handel die naar alle kanten de volledige belastbaarheid behouden.
Als je ermee gaat toeren kan ik dit zeker aanbevelen.
Die ogen moet je dan wel elk aan een eigen bracket/beugel maken en die zit dan met tenminste twee van die alu scaff-clamps aan de truss-buizen. 
Geen goedkope maar wel een zeer goede en veilige oplossing.

*Niet met enkele clamps en standaard m12-oogmoeren.*
Die mag je niet zijdelings (= dwars op het vlak van de ring) belasten , en er is een risico dat je ze bij kantelbewegingen los zal draaien.

*Wel met rondstroppen + safety's*
Is het voor een one-off of maar enkele shows:
Gebruik een korte rondstrop (in de riggersvolksmond: 'spanset') die je stropt (NL: 'gestropt' of 'doorgestoken', En: 'choke hitch', F: 'en cravatte' of 'coulissant', D: 'geschnürt') op of net naast een knooppunt van 1 enkele buis.  
Die rondstrop kan meebewegen en glijden rond de buis (wel FF checken op scherpe kanten van ongelaste stukjes diagonalen en restantjes lasdraad-pikkies).
In verband met temperatuursgevaar: een iets langere steel (eventueel langer gemaakt met een extra schackletje...) als een basket (NL: 'mandje', D: 'umgelegt', F: 'en brassiere', en in het Fins: 'saaälatiuosinasistiladostoniüooamessakeskus') om die buis net naast/aan de andere kant van het knooppunt.

En houdt rekening met de kettingzakken als je de takels als klimmer gebruikt.
In kantelstanden wordt de kettingzak weggdrukt of gaat 'zwaaien' met de trussbewegingen, waardoor de ketting er gemakkelijk naast/uit kan lopen.
Ik hoop dat je hier wat mee kunt. 
Verder vind ik eigenlijk dat jouw trussboer/leverancier hier het antwoord op hoort te geven. 
Maar er zijn nogal wat alu-snotters bij die amper weten wat er met hun bakwerk gebeurd.

----------


## lj djcenter

Thanxs Rinus

Voor al weer een antwoord waar ik iets kan mee doen. Nee echt veel komt er niet in de truss. Soort truss is normaal fd 34 van eurotruss Totaal van 12 812 scans van martin. De bedoeling was ook wel van 3 takels te gebruiken

greetz tom

----------


## rinus bakker

en wat wegen die 812 scans/stuk?
Eurotruss FD34 = geen probleem! Die heeft een wat gunstiger afschuifsterkte dan bijvoorbeeld Prolyte's X/H30V, want er zitten dikkere diagonalen en stijlen in. 
Op een 4m cirkel-diameter mis je de interne diangonalen ook niet echt.
Op de grotere cirkels en in de rechte trussdelen is het echter wel raar dat die ontbreken.

----------


## lj djcenter

Rinus

Een 812 weegt zo'n goe 9.4 kilo het stuk. Wat bedoel je met afschuifsterkte. Als we ronstropen gebruiken aan hoeveel buizen moet we ze stropen, omdat je waarschijnlijk wel weet dat het vierkant truss is

greetz tom

----------


## Filip

Moet je ook extra belasting tellen als je die takel aan een ander truss rigt ivm schokken bij het starten/stoppen? En mag je een gewone schackle gebruiken die je vast schroeft want je gaat wel enkele keren op en neer tijdens de show

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Filip_
> 
> 1. Moet je ook extra belasting tellen als je die takel aan een ander truss rigt ivm schokken bij het starten/stoppen? 
> 2. En mag je een gewone schackle gebruiken die je vast schroeft want je gaat wel enkele keren op en neer tijdens de show



1. Nee, in de berekeningen van takel en truss is dit verdisconteerd. Maar je moet wel takel en truss halveren kwa belastbaarheid. Maar dat moest je toch al.
2. Nee, een 'gewone' shackle (jij bedoelt een "Harp-Borst-Bout-Sluiting") gaat niet spontaan los als er geen bewegende kabels of touwen op de bout / pen lopen. En als je het om wat voor reden toch niet vertrouwd, kun je de bout altijd borgen met een tie-wrap.

----------


## Filip

Dus als ik met een sm 5 een beweging maak mag er aan dat punt 250 Kg en moet ik als puntlast 500kg nemen waar dat de takel is gerigt

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Filip_
> 
> Dus als ik met een sm 5 een beweging maak mag er aan dat punt 250 Kg en moet ik als puntlast 500kg nemen waar dat de takel is gerigt



Ik begrijp jouw redenering niet helemaal.
Maar er is net een maandje een FEM-norm (FEM 9.756; aug 2004) uit voor 
_"Hand-operated en power driven hoists for special purposes"_
waarmee ze eigenlijk bedoelen Entertainment-toepassingen.....want over iets anders dan hijsen boven en hijsen van mensen gaat ie eigenlijk niet.

Daarin wordt onderscheid gemaakt tussen zo'n 12 verschillende hijs-situaties, waarvan 11 boven mensen.
Ik ben me er nog doorheen aan het lezen, want hier en daar is het wel weer kromme tenen kwa formuleringen. 

Maar in het kort samengevat: zorg voor een verdubbelde veiligheid.
Dat is maar de helft eraan ('rated load') hangen van wat op de takels staat ('rated capacity'). 

En wat geldt voor takels geldt ook voor truss als je die als hijs-/hef-constructie toepast: nooit meer dan de helft aanbrengen van wat de fabrikant als tabelwaardes opgeeft. 
Dat laatste staat niet in die FEM-norm, want die gaat alleen maar over hijswerktuigen, maar dat staat in de Nederlandse ontwerpnorm waar de NEN-werkgroep bijna mee klaar is.

Overigens Normen zijn geen wetten, dus je bent niet verplicht je eraan te houden - tenzij je verzekeraar je daartoe dwingt. 
En als je je er niet aan houdt en er gaat iets echt ernstig mis.... heb je een hele goede bestuursrecht advocaat nodig.

----------


## Filip

we zouden binnekort een driehoek willen laten bewgen met drie takels (op elke punt één). elke takel heeft een last van max. 100kg dus dit kan dan met een sm5 maar hoeveel moet ik dan rekenen als puntlast waar de takel gerigt word? 200kg + het eigen gewicht van de takel?

----------


## ralph

Beste Filip...
Je bent druk met rekenen, alleen even de juiste getallen pakken...

Wat je aan een takel MAG hangen is niet waarmee je rekent.
Jij gaat dus 3*500kg takel gebruiken=1500kg/2= 750kg met vF10
Je gaat een last over meerdere takelpunten hijsen=75% regel
dus je mag 560 kilo in totaal in het dak knopen.
560/3= 185 kilo per puntje...wat je op MAG hangen

Nu is dus de vraag: wat WEEGT de constructie die je gaat hijsen?
Dat weet jij als geen ander, want je weet wat je takels, steels, bekabeling, truss, spots en wat je al niet meer in die cirkel hangt weegt...

helder?
enne...rinus tikt me wel op mn vingers als ik te streng gerekend heb...

----------


## Filip

Ok met die 185 per punt kom ik er wel want er komt dus 100kg max per punt. Maar hoeveel moet ik nu reken aan het punt waar de takel in het dak word bevestigd? 100*2=200kg (verdubbelde veiligheid ivm hijsen boven mensen) + dan het gewicht van de takel *2

----------


## Freek Fokker

Nee de verdubbeling had Ralph al meegerekent, wat je doet is 100kg + gewicht takel en steels *2 = puntlast in het dak.

----------


## deurklink

Wat ik nog mis is 10% aan bekabeling van het te tillen gewicht er af te halen!?

----------


## rinus bakker

MOE!

Ga nou eerst kijken wat je allemaal wilt hijsen....
Alles: de spots, speakers, doeken, en ook de truss, kabels, vlaggetjes, tiewraps en desnoods zoute haring! Kan mij dat nou! Het weegt allemaal en het moet omhoog!
Kijk wat dat per takel oplevert. Want als je de hele bende in de buurt van 1 takel hangt krijgt die echt veel meer te verwerken dan de andere!
De takels 'moeten' (FEM-norm!) tenminste 2 keer zouveel kunnen hijsen als wat eraan komt te hangen.
En voor de mastertruss/mastergrid reken je de berekende puntlast/takel in de meest ongunstige stand + het eigengewicht van de takel (en kabels en franje). 
En dat moet deze truss kunnen houden, waarbij je de truss-tabelwaardes door twee gedeeld hebt.
Zo beter?

2Ralph,
die 75% regel hoeft misschien niet meer als er een goed doorwrocht hijsplan is en de takels zijn uitgerust met een hele reeks beveiligingen. 
De FEM-norm gaat nu alleen over enkelvoudig gebruikte entertainment-takels.

----------


## deurklink

Oeps sorry.. was niet echt wakker !!

----------


## ralph

75% regel op de schop... dat is nieuws voor mij.
Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik met een vF10 in de hele keten (van spant tot safeteu) er ook wel (meer dan) eens "poep" aan heb gehad :Wink: 

Filip: wat je ophangt aan dat punt, wat dus blijkt uit jouw rekenwerk...dat is de puntlast van dat takelpunt.

Jij hebt dus 3 punten van ieder ~100kg
Als je nu ff weet wat je op mag hangen daar aan het dak...waar je het op gaat hangen dus...dan ben je een heel eind in de juiste richting...

----------


## rinus bakker

In de VBG-70/BGV-C1 regelgeving (met Vf=10, dubbele rem, onder- en overbelastingsbeveiliging enz) hebben ze die 75% regel zelfs nooit genoemd.
Ik zeg niet dat de Nederlandse wetgever er zo mee akkoord gaat, maar onder de nodige voorwaarden kan ie wat mij betreft op de schop. 
Het gaat er dan wel om om die voorwaarden goed en helder vast te leggen.

----------

